# THANKS MONT!



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

A big thank you to Mont for doing this for us!:cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

AWESOME!! :cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Our emblem:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ya'll play nice now. 

TH


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I think i would fit right in!......Thanks Mont!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice, best of luck !


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

You Folks deserve this. Congrats!!!!!

Darlene


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK...let's use it then... When is the BAMC BarBCue ???


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Where is The Good Ole Boys Hunting Club located?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well deserved guys. Congrats!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> OK...let's use it then... When is the BAMC BarBCue ???


Jim
The BAMC BBQ is scheduled for MARCH 3, 2011. More info on that very soon.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

El Carnicero said:


> Where is The Good Ole Boys Hunting Club located?


 well I guess it kinda depends one which one of us you ask. You see we're from different locations. Our official address is the Chairman's home address. We're five guys who started doing BBQ's at BAMC 7 years ago, and began coordinating hunts for veterans at the same time. We've added a couple of members since we started, and we decided to stop doing all the hard work for other folks who wanted us to set up and coordinate on the BBQ's and do them ourselves. 
We've been pretty successful with that, and with the outdoor trips we've been doing. A HUGE amount of that success is due to the good folks here on this forum.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Sweet< Thanks Mont!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Blockade Runners fishin' camp would be proud to host veterans or active duty servicemen or women, as long as they didn't wear blue while in service. No Yankees allowed.  

I am not a guide, this is not a place you pay to go to. It's just a fishin' camp out on the water near SLP. We can sleep as many as 8 and we have a full kitchen as well as a grill. I'm a fair chef. Electricity is available at night from a generator. Bathing facilities are crude, no hot water. This is a weekend only situation, except for the summertime. Night fishing under the lights is available whenever it's not raining. Y'all contact me if you ever want to take some of these fine folks out there for an overnight trip. - Sandy


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very generous of you, Sandy.. Betcha get some takers on that offer...

The "New BR" looks great... possibly "Ike" was a blessing in disguise...but that might be a stretch...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> Y'all contact me if you ever want to take some of these fine folks out there for an overnight trip. - Sandy


thank you sir. We'll be in touch. Right now, we just finished the Veterans hunt in East Texas and all our energies are gearing towards the March BBQ. but rest assured, we'll be in touch.
much appreciated.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Tortuga, but it's been 2 years and 3 months of hard work every vacation and weekend. I've put off almost everything in my life to get this done. I wouldn't ever call Ike a blessing. But you Sir were a blessing. Remember all those rods and reels you gifted me back then? Well, many of the good folks that helped on the rebuild were thanked by giving them one of your rods. So you played a part in it too Jim. 

Roger, no need to make it a big deal. If any of those guys just want to come out for a weekend of peace and quiet (I can't promise good fishin') just get them in touch with me and I can pick them up at the dock.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> Roger, no need to make it a big deal. If any of those guys just want to come out for a weekend of peace and quiet (I can't promise good fishin') just get them in touch with me and I can pick them up at the dock.


 and THAT folks - is exactly what we're looking for. Much appreciated.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My boat can be there as well.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My boat can be there as well.


I dunno - I gotta clear it with the others - Houston Texan fans might corrupt 'em.


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey Sandy 


This is corndog but using my wife's user name around the corner from you. First I would like to say your new camp looks great an know you put lots of sweat and hours into it. I just wanted to say if you get something together for the camp I'm would also like to join you by us offering my boat to take two fishing. I'm no guide by any means but believe I could put them on fish and to have R&R as I'm a LEO and know what the R&R feels like relax sitting in the bays.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

HEY!! 2COOL!! I just found this forum.

WTH Stumpy. You didn't want me around?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> HEY!! 2COOL!! I just found this forum.
> 
> WTH Stumpy. You didn't want me around?


We have standards Brad.......great, now Danny and Martin will be hanging around


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

justme2007 said:


> Hey Sandy
> 
> This is corndog but using my wife's user name around the corner from you. First I would like to say your new camp looks great an know you put lots of sweat and hours into it. I just wanted to say if you get something together for the camp I'm would also like to join you by us offering my boat to take two fishing. I'm no guide by any means but believe I could put them on fish and to have R&R as I'm a LEO and know what the R&R feels like relax sitting in the bays.


Thanks Corndog! Stop by sometime.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> We have standards Brad.......great, now Danny and Martin will be hanging around


Sorry, State, but I will have to included in that crowd!!! Sorry, but I will have to stay around awhile as I really like the company!!!

By the way, This forum was very generous of Mont!!! Thanks so much, Mont!


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

George....do you have a GOOD OLE BOYS HUNTING CLUB decal?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

jdickey said:


> George....do you have a GOOD OLE BOYS HUNTING CLUB decal?


I had a bunch made up for our hunt to give away to the soldiers and folks that were helping us, I need to re-order, however all our funds are going into the BAMC bbq right now.


----------

